# No sound on my tv card

## ZaYer

Hi, few days ago I reinstalled Gentoo again and for my surprise now I have no sound on my tv card.

I don't know why exactly, but it's possible that it could be Line1 is muted how can I unmute Line1 (no Line)?

Thanks.

----------

## qwkbrnfox

Hi,

I you are using alsa, you can run alsamixer.  Use the right/left arrows to move to the line, or aux (it's aux for me, but I think that it depends on the soundcard) and push m to toggle mute.  Up/down increases volume.

qbf

----------

## ZaYer

I did it and I still without tv sound  :Sad: 

----------

## qwkbrnfox

Is the input gain up as well?  Make sure that line or aux or whatever is capturing, too (space bar toggles capture).

----------

## ZaYer

That's ok, but I don't know why still doesn't woking.

----------

## Robelix

Connect a headphone to the tv-card's sound-out - can you hear anything?

----------

## ZaYer

Doing that I can't hear nothing.

Other way I could hear something realy slow.

----------

## Robelix

Okay, so the problem sits in the tv-card.

What modules are you loading for tv? Many cards need the msp3400 module for tv-sound. Do you load the tvmixer module? What's in kern.log?

----------

## ZaYer

Tow questions yes.

Here is my /usr/modules.d/tv:

alias char-major-81 bttv

pre-install bttv modprobe -k msp3400;modprobe -k tuner

options i2c scan=1

options bttv pll=0 card=6

options tuner type=5

And yes, I'm using tvmixer.

My tv card's chip is bt848, a Pinacle Studio PCTV card.

----------

## Robelix

Hmm... the modules seem to be ok.

Is it possible that the tvmixer is muted or very low?

----------

